# Clinch/Ware



## woody10 (Oct 3, 2013)

Whats everybody else seeing? Looking like another mixed up year already seen one chasing.


----------



## Gimpy (Oct 9, 2013)

Seeing a lot of movement in the middle of the day going to do my first hunt this weekend hope it goes well


----------



## woody10 (Oct 20, 2013)

Still good midday movement here just a little to warm for me to sit through it! Acorns falling and the deer are taking to them... Seeing more young bucks cruising with promise of cold spell middle of week it should turn on!


----------



## Coreypnich (Dec 17, 2013)

Any ware co updates?


----------

